# New Version of Google Chrome Incompatible with Mac OS 10.5.8



## Dezso3 (Oct 27, 2012)

I have just installed the old version of Google Chrome (21.0.1180.90) on my Mac OS 10.5.8, as the newest version of Chrome only works with OS X 10.6 or newer. I also installed the Adobe Flash/Shockwave Player version 10.3.183.29, which is supposed to be compatible with Mac OS X 10.5. However, every time a web page loads, Chrome gives me the error message, "Adobe Flash Player was blocked because it is out of date." It then lets me run it, but only temporarily. Is there any way to solve this issue without upgrading to Mac OS X 10.6 or greater? I cannot afford to do that at this time, and also Chrome is my favorite browser.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Afraid not.


----------

